# Sony Vaio Bios



## coughing lizard (Sep 3, 2004)

Silly question, I have a new VGC-RA910G sony vaio media center pc and i want to add a second SATA drive and I cant figure out how to get into bios s Ican set it up in Raid


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Check on Sony's support web site here: http://ciscdb.sel.sony.com/perl/mod...G&session_id=32782b5a2aadb6a982bf68c8c495917f



I believe you get into the BIOS via:
Restart the computer. 
Press and hold the F3 key at the opening SONY screen. 
Press the F1 key to enter Setup.


----------



## coughing lizard (Sep 3, 2004)

naw...thanks anyways..its F2 when it starts up


----------

